# PARIS | The Link | 242m | 52 fl | 178m | U/C



## cochise75

Source : http://www.leparisien.fr/puteaux-92...eut-dominer-la-defense-16-05-2017-6954837.php


----------



## cochise75

> *Groupama veut construire la tour la plus haute de France
> *
> [...]


Source : http://immobilier.lefigaro.fr/artic...-france_30368c6c-3a55-11e7-87cf-a12835191447/


----------



## kisssme

great tower!!!


----------



## kisssme

This tower could be the new headquater of Total (the oil company)

http://immobilier.lefigaro.fr/article/groupama-veut-construire-la-tour-la-plus-haute-de-france_30368c6c-3a55-11e7-87cf-a12835191447/


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice, this would balance the skyline of La Defence.


----------



## Phobos

Not sure about the slanted top; there are already many of them in La Defense.
The tower looks good anyway.


----------



## 3tmk

Phobos said:


> Not sure about the slanted top; there are already many of them in La Defense.
> The tower looks good anyway.


LD used to be all flat-roofed, so I don't mind, and in fact, an additional spire would be appropriate, particularly if it could increase the height by a 30-50m


The name is a little dumb though


----------



## kisssme

these are actually 2 towers linked by balconies. The tallest one is 244m and the small one is 174m


----------



## cochise75

217489394


----------



## cochise75

Source : http://link-ladefense.com/


----------



## kisssme

very very nice tower


----------



## kisssme

from the architect's firm website



> Groupama Immobilier and PCA-STREAM unveil The Link, the tower that will mark the advent of the new Defense, and will complete its entrance door.
> 
> The Link concept wants to rethink the office tower, (too) long synonymous with verticality and isolation. “A tower in La Défense is schematically a stack of trays of 1800m2 on average, on which the employees are isolated in small groups of 150 people per floor. The access to natural light is uneven, non-existent outdoor spaces and common spaces where work together very rare. The traditional tower does not respond to the new paradigm of work spaces: places that promote cohesion, live together and collective intelligence, while respecting individual comfort, “observes Philippe Chiambaretta. This can generate an impression of isolation and anonymity among employees, “who often have only the only place to find themselves the foot of their turn”.
> 
> PCA-STREAM has therefore devised an innovative tower morphology that takes advantage of the size of the parcel: the tower is split into 2 wings, connected by 30 platforms, the “Links”. These platforms constitute the essential and distinctive element of the high-rise They are more than 8 meters high and have terraces and suspended gardens on each floor, with spectacular views. They are thought to be collective work spaces, meeting points to create a link. True “village places”.
> 
> The “Links” will mainly provide a solution to the oldest fault of the office tower: lack of horizontality. By linking the two buildings, these platforms will create trays of 3,000 m2, unprecedented surface for a Tour de la Défense. Better: all floors will be duplexed via large open staircases, creating 6,000 m2 units, which can be converted into enclosed offices or coworking spaces. To make 500 people work and live together: the equivalent of a business unit or a large SME.


----------



## kisssme




----------



## kisssme




----------



## kisssme




----------



## kisssme

new images


----------



## JR Lyon

Très beau - tout simplement


----------



## kisssme

others new images



Cyril said:


> Des rendus inédits sur le site de l'architecte
> 
> https://www.pca-stream.com/fr/projets/the-link-39


----------



## KillerZavatar

wow, what a great modern tower


----------



## kisssme

another image


----------



## vincent1746

20th september :


----------



## vincent1746

THE LINK (242m, 2025) and HEKLA tower (220m, 2022) from Montparnasse tower : 










Vincent Montcuit


----------



## vincent1746

Demolition 6th october :
































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Arthur Weidmann


----------



## fa21de

Residents have just received information letter n°2.
The real demolition will start by end of november 2020. The angle building will be the first to be demolished.


----------



## vincent1746

November 3 :




























Vincent Montcuit


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Demolition of the first part of the building (the one in the foreground of the 3rd picture) will start next week.
































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## vincent1746

Demolition work started, December 1st : 


























































































































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

The survivor :








Arthur Weidmann


----------



## vincent1746

17th january :










Vincent Montcuit


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Arthur Weidmann


----------



## vincent1746

Demolition, this 12th february :


















































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## Arch98

I am so excited about this project. IMO, the best one currently under construction in La Défense.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Going down.
























































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## vincent1746

5th march :

















































































































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## vincent1746

10th march :


----------



## vincent1746

15th march :


























































































































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## madmax1982

The view from the street will be crazy.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Arthur Weidmann


----------



## vincent1746

11th april :



























































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## Nicooo

October 29th..


----------



## vincent1746

This December 21: The logistics platform and the first crane are long overdue. They are starting to dig for infrastructure. The 3-storey test building is progressing, the metal structure seems completed. 






















































































































Vincent Mt


----------



## vincent1746

13th January :































































































































Vincent Mt

Login • Instagram


----------



## vincent1746

18th January, first crane just arrived :



























































































Vincent Mt

Follow me on : Login • Instagram


----------



## Ecopolisia

I sincerely hope the kinda 70's/80's façade-appealing , boring/depressing appealing, yet almost-commie-block-like nearby mid-rise would be totally renovated in some way as well,design wise or façade look wise, or both?
It's THE district of La Defense after all. It just have to look conspicuous, exquisite and top modern appealing from every nooks and crannies...lol..
So, any current or future plan for doing so for the time being,folks?😌🤷‍♂️😅👍


----------



## madmax1982

on Gmaps :


----------



## vincent1746

13th February :




































































































Instagram : Login • Instagram

Vincent Mt


----------



## Jex7844

Photos by *Défensien* (french forum). The first cladding "panels" have been displayed on the construction site.


































PARIS - La Défense | The Link | 242m | PCA-Stream | En...


On voit tout de suite la différence avec Triangle :D




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## vincent1746

22th february :




































































































Vincent Mt


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Going down. ⬇⬇⬇
























































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## vincent1746

19th march :























































Vincent Mt

Login • Instagram


----------



## vincent1746

March 28th :














































Vincent Mt

Login • Instagram


----------



## villadebellis

*THE LINK today...
















































*


----------



## villadebellis

*the LINK...today...
































*


----------



## villadebellis

*The Link*


----------



## villadebellis

*The Link*
*Developer: Paris La Défense
Investor: Groupama Immobilier (SCI The Link La Défense)
Project owner: ADIM Ile-de-France
General contractor: BATEG
Architect: PCA STREAM - Philippe Chiambaretta Architecte
Height / floors: 54 levels, 241 metres (Arche wing) and 178 metres (Seine wing)
Surface area: 130,852 sq.m. Programming: offices (demolition, reconstruction)
Delivery date: 2025
Location: Esplanade Sud, Michelet district (Puteaux)









































*


----------



## villadebellis

*The Link*

*Developer: Paris La Défense
Investor: Groupama Immobilier (SCI The Link La Défense)
Project owner: ADIM Ile-de-France
General contractor: BATEG
Architect: PCA STREAM - Philippe Chiambaretta Architecte
Height / floors: 54 levels, 241 metres (Arche wing) and 178 metres (Seine wing)
Surface area: 130,852 sq.m. Programming: offices (demolition, reconstruction)
Delivery date: 2025
Location: Esplanade Sud, Michelet district (Puteaux)*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Arthur Weidmann​


----------



## villadebellis

*The Link
Developer: Paris La Défense
Investor: Groupama Immobilier (SCI The Link La Défense)
Project owner: ADIM Ile-de-France
General contractor: BATEG
Architect: PCA STREAM - Philippe Chiambaretta Architecte
Height / floors: 54 levels, 241 metres (Arche wing) and 178 metres (Seine wing)
Surface area: 130,852 sq.m. Programming: offices (demolition, reconstruction)
Delivery date: 2025
Location: Esplanade Sud, Michelet district (Puteaux)*


----------



## vincent1746

This 12th September :



























































































Vincent Mt

Vincent Montcuit (@vincent_archi_photos) • Instagram photos and videos


----------

